# Some Storage Questions



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I read recently where someone used an air conditioner cover - Is this necessary?

Also, I was told to disconnect the battery - The only thing that I plan to do is disconnect the 12V battery. (+) lead. Do I need to store it inside or can I just leave it on the trailer? It gets pretty cold here and am wondering if it would be safer inside?

Where our trailer is parked click here is somewhat on a slant. I have the stabilizers down and am planning on leaving it that way for the winter.

Thanks for your input.

Rick


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

The AC cover is a personal preference. I take out my battery every winter, make sure that it is stored on a shelf. Don't store it on the cold concrete floor.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You will want to lift the stabilizers, if the tires do leak down there will be too much stress on them and could bend or damage them.

Bring the battery inside and put it on a battery tender. It puts 1.5 amps to the battery all the time and will help keep it fresh for next year.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> You will want to lift the stabilizers, if the *tires do leak down there will be too much stress* on them and could bend or damage them.
> 
> Bring the battery inside and put it on a *battery tender*. It puts 1.5 amps to the battery all the time and will help keep it fresh for next year.


Ok, lift the stabilizers - per your note regarding the tires - I just have home made 4x4 chocks - I was thinking about the BAL chocks. If the tires do leak, I guess the BAL chocks wouldn't be a good idea either?

Tender - battery charger on low trickle charge - or is this something different?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Definitely take the battery in the garage or basement.


----------



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

I definitely agree with storing the battery inside safely,as for AC not sure. I store mine with a TT cover plus under a RVport.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

clarkely said:


> Definitely take the battery in the garage or basement.


X3. Usually, the last thing I do when putting the Outback away for the winter is to remove the battery. The battery sits on my work-bench, in the garage, and I keep a trickle charger hooked up to it. Every couple weeks, I turn on the charger overnight to keep the battery charged up. I check the water level every couple months. (Use distilled water for topping off the water level.) This is the second season for the "Marine" battery that the dealer put in for us at the time of purchase. So far, it has held up well - but we have done no dry camping with it. We always have an electric hookup, at the least.

Also - my grandfather always said to never store a battery on a concrete floor, or it will be drained in no time. Not sure if he was right, but I have always followed that advice and have never had a battery problem with my trailer batteries or my trolling-motor batteries, either.

I've covered the A/C some winters - and some not. (Last year not - this year I found it!) I have had no problems either way, but the cover keeps ice and snow out of the cooling fins and the A/C unit, so I figure that it cannot hurt anything. I put it on last Saturday, rather than leave it folded up in the garage attic. (It won't help anything up there!)

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The problems encountered with the battery on concrete is no longer an issue. The historical reason was due to the fact the battery case design was not truly sealed and/or isolated. This resulted in some minor electrical drain as damp concrete is conductive. So the recommendation was to store the battery on a dry board. With the current battery case design there is no chance of this happening so you have no issues with it on a concrete floor.

Rick - Battery tender is just an other name for trickle charger, make sure it has a limit of 1.5 amp.


----------



## kingpin (Oct 24, 2008)

i .would remove and store battery inside with a trickle charger attached.
dave


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

kingpin said:


> i .would remove and store battery inside with a trickle charger attached.
> dave


Yeah, for sure!

As for the A/C, we'ver learned the hard way that NOT covering it invites birds' nests...
Bob


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Eagleeyes said:


> i .would remove and store battery inside with a trickle charger attached.
> dave


Yeah, for sure!

As for the A/C, we'ver learned the hard way that NOT covering it invites birds' nests...
Bob
[/quote]

Do they sell a specific cover for the AC? Since I don't have a battery charger, anyone recommend a specific brand?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> i .would remove and store battery inside with a trickle charger attached.
> dave


Yeah, for sure!

As for the A/C, we'ver learned the hard way that NOT covering it invites birds' nests...
Bob
[/quote]

Do they sell a specific cover for the AC? Since I don't have a battery charger, anyone recommend a specific brand?
[/quote]

The cover I have used to go on a Coleman Mach A/C. It seems to fit the Carrier A/C just fine. Mine has draw-strings at the bottom so I could get the strings drawn up under the plastic cowl. Looks like it will stay put for the winter. I think most A/C covers would fit - but check the box to make sure any you buy will fit your unit.

Mike


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I cover the whole fifth wheel which in turn covers the air conditioner, I also remove the battery and store on wood in the garage, and put the trailer on blocks.
also place mouse traps all over the bloody place as the little guys think, whoa cool condo dude, lets party!

Steve


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I use a schumacher brand trickle charger on our battery. Hook it up, plug it in and it maintains the correct charge on your battery. They can be had for less than $30.

I also use a cover for the whole trailer. Keeps it clean and protected from the elements.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

A/C units stay open the elements....I have only used it once at the last PNW Rally.

Both batteries get removed and I label the wires to make it easy next spring. Wiring 2x6v is a bit harder, so a simple reminder is nice to have.


----------

